# DONGGUAN | International Financial Tower - Westin Hotel | 288m | 66 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Architect: Tange Associates
http://www.tangeweb.com/popup.php?id=44&lang=en


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By BMG


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By dickli01


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Dongguan is getting a Westin hotel? Interesting.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By BMG


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

2 months later, thanks for the update *z0rg* :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

With only lowrises around, this is a lone tower.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

What is around this area and is it close to a high speed railway station? I'm surprised a city the size of Dongguan does not have it's own airport. 

Guangzhou, Foshan, Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Zhuhai and Macau all have airports. Dongguan seems to be a major city that doesn't get the attention it deserves.

On topic -- it's good to see such a prestigious hotel built in Dongguan.


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

^^
Dongguan (City Centre) to Shenzhen Airport ~50km
Dongguan (City Centre) to Guangzhou Airport ~60km

This area is probably saturated with airports.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 复活伟


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks *z0rg*...curious, is this area away from the main part of the city? For such a big city all the pictures I see are empty, void of people.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By BMG


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-08-01 by BMG


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-08-13 by 280311321


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By BMG


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice. Seems to have a slight inverse taper.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 673330347


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

please, updates....it looks awesome....:cheers::cheers2:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

all of the nice towers are close to each other in the city, i like that! Dongguan doesn't have that many skyscrapers, but the nice ones are all there close to its future tallest. :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*21.05.2015*
By 悠闲果渔牧 
On hold...hno:


----------

